# Welders, Fitters, Boiler Makers, QC



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

The company I work for P2S out of Baton Rouge is hiring the positions listed above. The work is at ConocoPhillips in Belle Chase, Louisiana. They are working 7 days a week 10 hours a day. Perdium is $100 a day and the rate is near $30 hour for craftsman. Everyone is required a TWIC card. Please call our HR Department @ 225 755-2838. Please don't wait. The openings are filling up fast.

Spanky


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up Spanky..I know alot of guys back home are looking for work. Anyone looking for work Spanky is the man, he can hook you up.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to get my TWIC. Thanks for the post. I worked there bringing it back onlineafter Katrina. I haven't worked in a refinery since they were made mandatory. Won't get it in time for this job but I do need to get it. Good post! We need more of these. Who is the contractor?


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

The contractor is P2S , Plant Performance Services. The address is 456 Highlandia Drive

Baton Rouge, La

70810


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

We are still looking !!!!! :banghead


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

Web Site for TWIC Card. It could take a few weeks to get the card in hand after applying.

http://www.tsa.gov/what_we_do/layers/twic/index.shtm

:banghead:banghead


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

Wehave filled all positions except for the welders. Thanks


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

are you hiring structural welders or pipe?please pm me if they are hiring any welders still. thanks


----------

